# Configurer adresse mail @mac.com sur Mail



## OOAntonOO (27 Juin 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai une adresse @mac.com depuis le jour où j'ai acheté mon MacBook, mais voilà je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne l'avais jamais configuré sur Mail, aujourd'hui j'ai voulu le faire mais malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas, arrivé à la phase de vérification de l'identité j'ai ce message qui s'affiche :

"_Échec de la connexion au serveur MobileMe IMAP « mail.me.com ». Assurez-vous que le nom d&#8217;utilisateur et le mot de passe sont corrects puis cliquez sur Continuer. Vous ne pourrez pas recevoir de courrier si les informations sont incorrectes._"

J'ai fait des recherches sur le net mais rien d'égale à mon problème.
Si quelqu'un aurai la solution se serait bien sympathique .

Merci d'avance à tous.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son paramétrage. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## marctiger (2 Juillet 2011)

Cela n'est-il pas dû à la transition Mobileme>>iCloud, donc momentanée ?


----------

